# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Klinik /  Stex / M2 (5.-10. Sem.) >  Klinik-Frust

## smurfonline

Hallo alle da drauen,

nachdem es ja so ein frequentiertes "Vorklinik-Frust"-Thema gibt muss natrlich auch ein "Klinik-Frust"-Thema entstehen  :Smilie: .
Also fleiig Frust abladen!!!

Klausuren sind zum ...., immer die kleinen Querschnittsfcher, die keinen wirklich interessieren, viel zu viele Fakten enthalten, die keiner auf Dauer braucht.... buah

----------


## Altruist

Sei froh, dass derart diffizil gefragt wird, das IMPP ist gnadenlos!

Doch all das Gelerne ist doch ertrglich knowledge is power! 
peanuts - der Spass geht nach dem Examen erst so richtig ab!!!!

----------


## qwert

Wenn mir gerade so richtig nach brechen ist wg. kleiner Details, die das IMPP gern fragt, bekomme ich im PJ irgendeine strange Krankheit prsentiert, bei der ich dann so richtig glnzen kann. Im Gegensatz zu den Assistenten, die nur wissen, da es das mal irgendwann als MC-Frage gab.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## milz

> Doch all das Gelerne ist doch ertrglich knowledge is power! 
> peanuts - der Spass geht nach dem Examen erst so richtig ab!!!!


So isses.

----------


## Giant0777

bisher finde ich die klinik ( nach 2 monaten ) in alle belangen besser, als vorklinik und wenn die klausuren nicht wren, dann wre es top  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Cooles, cooles Wochenende...Freitag nur 1 Stunde Uni, dann mit Freund und Zug nach Hause, abends noch schn gegessen und gefeiert, Samstag Knigstherme (ach, ich liebe Wasserrutschen und Whirlpools  :Love: ) und heute Fuball - echt das perfekte Wochenende. An die Uni denk ich vorerst noch berhaupt nicht... :hmmm...: 

So, jetzt pack ich mal meine Fuballsachen, sonst vergesse ich wieder die Hlfte...muss unbedingt Sonnencreme einpacken - gestern waren schon die wenigen Male im Auernbereich und das Eisessen danach genug fr einen kleinen Sonnenbrand. Auf drei Punkte!!! :bhh:

----------


## blubb

@ SynC: Ja, besser kann man es nicht zusammenfassen! 

Bevor ich mal seinen einen Gedankengang verstanden habe, ist er wieder 20 Schritte weiter. Mich nerven die Folien aus dem letzten Jahrhundert, die den Anschein haben mit Schreibmaschine getippt worden zu sein.

Und vor allem dieses Gehabe... Humangenetik ist das aller- aber wirklich, das allerallerallerwichtigste Fach des ganzen Universums  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 

Das versaut einem den ganzen Do und vor der Klausur hab ich jetzt schon Muffe  :Aufgepasst!:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

@blubb: Ich glaub, man hat in jedem Semester mindestens ein  :kotzen: -Fach...

Das war ein Wochenende, sag ich euch! Das Fuballspiel gestern endete mit einem der schnsten Siege in meinen 15 Jahren Fuball - wir lagen in der 70 Minute noch 2:0 hinten und haben es dann mit einer wahnsinnigen Kraftanstrengung bei dieser teuflischen Sonne noch geschafft, 3:2 zu gewinnen!  :Top: 
Leider musste ich dafr einen hohen Preis zahlen - habe mir einen Sonnenstich eingefangen und mir ging es noch nie so schlecht. Wenn mein Freund nicht dabei gewesen wre, smtliches Gepck geschleppt und sich um mich gekmmert htte, htte ich es abend nie und nimmer mit dem Zug zurck nach W geschafft...

So, heute fngt die zweite Woche in der Klinik an - und damit die meisten Pflichtveranstaltungen. Erstmal Vorlesungen, dann Patho-Seminar und abends mein erster Spanischkurs. Bin gespannt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocOZ

ich wrde mal sagen thread verfehlt....
hier gehrt doch der frust rein  :Keks:

----------


## Strodti

Naja, etwas Plauderei kann hier auch rein. Ich hab derzeit auch eher das Gefhl, irgendwas Geisteswissenschaftliches mit 11 SWS zu studieren... "Oh, schon wieder um 14 Uhr Uni, sowas fieses..."  :hmmm...: 
Der Nerver der Saison ist bei mir Geschichte der Medizin. Mal sehen, wie aufwendig das wird.

----------


## glasengel

@strodi
welches seminar hast du denn in geschichte der medizin gewhlt? ich wei, dass geschmcker unterschiedlich sind, aber ich finde die meisten angeboten themen sehr interessant und konnte mich kaum entscheiden... 
ich find's schade, dass die ethik vl freitags ist, da geht doch dann eh kaum einer hin^^ und dabei finde ich die themen sehr wichtig, vor allem fr den beruflichen alltag!
mir ist immer noch ganz schn langweilig... habe das pathobuch in hinblick auf tumordiagnostik fast durch und angefangen einfach mal so in der mikrobiologie zu lesen^^ heute uni von 14.45 - 17h  :schnarch...:  
das wird sich nchste woche bestimmt ndern, dann kommt das chirurgische praktikum dazu, juchuu  :Smilie:

----------


## Strodti

Geschichte der Universittspsychiatrie in Gieen...  :schnarch...: 
Mal sehen, bei den freien Tagen diese Woche, wollte ich das Ding schonmal fertig machen. Wenn das Chirurgiepraktikum anfngt, wird es wieder etwas stressiger.

Grundstzlich find ich das ja auch interessant...auch Ethik. Aber wenn es die einzige Vorlesung des Tages ist und man keine Pflichtveranstaltungen hat, reizt es schon mal nach hause zu fahren oder im Bett liegen zu bleiben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Sorry @DocOz, aber im Moment hab ich einfach keinen Grund, gefrustet zu sein - aber ich bin sicher, dass sich das schnell ndern wird... :Keks: 
Aber solange keine Prfungen anstehen und alles noch recht locker ist, versuche ich einfach nur, das Leben zu genieen... :Top:

----------


## abi07

Anscheinend hat hier auch sonst niemand Frust... :hmmm...: 

Ich hab fr heute eine Megastress-Aktion geplant: Bis 13.00 Uhr Uni, von dort aus direkt zum Bahnhof, 13.40 Uhr Abfahrt, 16.40 Uhr Ankunft in Heimatstadt, nach Hause, Sachen packen, 17.15 Uhr von Fuballkollegin abholen lassen, 17.30 Uhr Treffpunkt am Sportplatz, Fahrt zum Auswrtsspiel (Nachholspiel), 18.00 Ankunft, 19.00 Uhr Ansto. 
Dann Donnerstag, 6.30 Uhr Abfahrt zum Bahnhof und zurck nach W - Ankunft 9.30 Uhr am Bahnhof, mit Fahrrad hoch zu den Kliniken und mitten in die Patho...

Das wird echt lustig. Aber ich kann und will dieses Spiel nicht verpassen. 

So, jetzt erstmal die letzten Sachen packen, dann ab zu Pharma, Mibi und Patho.

Ach ja, und damit es nicht ganz so OT ist: Mibi-Praktikum gestern fand ich nervig und einfach nur besch...eiden.  :grrrr....:

----------


## kra-

Das klappt doch sowieso nicht. Bei solchen Aktionen spielt bei mir die Bahn nie mit! :P

----------


## glasengel

@ strodi
ach echt? das mache ich auch! habe dich heute gar net bei der vorbesprechung gesehen oder machst du nicht das 4. seminar mit dem block ende mai?

@abi
ich drcke die daumen, dass dir die bahn keinen strich durch die planung gemacht hat und das es ein cooles spiel war und die mhen gelohnt hat!

ich hatte heute den pflichttermin in der notfallambulanz, drei stunden mit dem 2. diensthabendem unfallchirurgen mitlaufen und ich bin wieder offtopic: es war megacool! endlich wieder patientenkontakt, blutabnehmen, anamnesen machen, verbnde wickeln. hach, herrlich! war jetzt gar nix spektakulres dabei, aber es war einfach ein tolles gefhl wieder mit den hnden zu arbeiten, nicht lernen, sondern handeln, das bringt's! 
werde schauen, ob ich das nochmal freiwillig machen darf und dann wrde ich gerne mal nhen ben (war heute nix dabei, "leider"). und ich denke, ich werde doch schon ne famulatur machen. wre die erste besser in ner praxis oder krankenhaus?

beschwingte gre

----------


## Strodti

Hey Glasengel, ich hab mir heute mal den Text durchgelesen. Da kann man ein schnes Referat draus stricken. Lass uns das mal absprechen, man muss ja keine doppelte Arbeit fr ein eher weniger wichtiges Fach investieren  :bhh:

----------


## kra-

Das sind ja tolle Sachen, die ihr da in den U-Kursen macht... Bei uns luft das ausschlielich nach dem Schema Anamnese + klin. Untersuchung ab.

----------


## Tanita

Ahrg  :Hh?: 
Ich hab grad meinen Stundenplan fr die nchsten Wochen mal eben durchgeblttert. Ab nchster Woche wird er irgendwie dezent *******.

Edit: LOL, ich verga mal wieder, dass das bse Wort zensiert wird.

----------


## abi07

@kra/glasengel: Die Bahn hat super mitgespielt - relativ leere Zge, keinerlei Versptungen. Leider war das Spiel dafr ganz und gar grottenschlecht. 4:2 verloren und das gegen den Tabellenvorletzten. Mehr braucht man dazu gar nicht mehr sagen, denke ich... :kotzen: 

@Tanita: So voll oder einfach blde Fcher? 

Ich hab gleich auch noch U-Kurs, Thema Naht. Bin ja mal gespannt...

----------


## Tanita

So voll...hatte vorher Montags und Donnerstags "frei", jetzt mal abgesehen von den Vorlesungen morgens und ab nchster Woche ist Montag dann auch immer noch ein U-Kurs und ich glaub 2 Wochen drauf ist dann der Donnerstag auch noch voll. Und Freitag geht ab jetzt auch wieder lnger -.-

----------


## abi07

So, bin vom Nahtkurs zurck - war echt total cool! Bei jedem neuen Vorgang hab ich mich zwar erstmal angestellt, aber wenn ich es dann gecheckt hatte, lief es...war auch bisschen schwierig, weil der Assi immer gegenber stand und man sich dann das Ganze spiegelverkehrt vorstellen musste. Aber insgesamt: :Top:  
Freu mich schon auf den nchsten U-Kurs, der aber leider erst am 19. Mai ist... :grrrr....: 

So, jetzt erstmal ein bisschen entspannen und dann muss ich Spanisch fr morgen lernen...

@Tanita: Mhm, das ist natrlich bld...

----------


## Nilani

Oh man, ihr habt aber tolle Kurse. Wir haben sowas erst n. Jahr und die klingen, zumindest lt. lteren Kommilitonen, nicht so spannend.

Achja, jetzt isses amtlich: Meinen Geburtstag verbringe ich in der forenischen Psychiatrie  :Oh nee...:  Zumindest kann ich mich nicht beschweren, dass es nix auergewhnliches sei. Dank Zusatzvorlesung in GET bin ich an dem Tag dann bis 19 Uhr in der Uni (sonst bis 12.30)  :was ist das...?:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 

Und heut mein Lieblingstag: 7.30 Patho mit 50 Leuten um 1 Tisch, weil mal wieder Dozenten fehlten, gerade vor 45 min nach Hause und jetzt schon wieder los zur FaRa-Sitzung  :Frown:

----------


## tortet

> Achja, jetzt isses amtlich: Meinen Geburtstag verbringe ich in der forenischen Psychiatrie


 :Keks:  Auf jeden Fall wird es ein unvergessener Geburtstag. Verrtst Du uns wann, dann knnen wir gratulieren?

@abi: Die Knobimuffins sind gerade im Ofen ... ich bin gespannt  ::-oopss: 

Bisher waren die ersten Wochen Klinik total locker, bin gerade stockfaul und habe nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei.  :Grinnnss!:  
Nchste Woche startet leider das GTE-Seminar mit Anwesenheitspflicht :grrrr....: , um die Vorlesungen habe ich mich bisher gedrckt...  Ausserdem legen wir uns nchste Woche Magensonden  ::-oopss: ...

Die KliChe ist wirklich super, bisher die beste Veranstaltung des Semesters!  :Love: (sry fr offtopic)

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Und, sind sie was geworden?

Ich hab auch (noch) kein schlechtes Gewissen: War heute im Klettergarten und morgen muss ich putzen und meinen Kleiderschrank aufrumen...auerdem Spanisch lernen. Haben total viel auf...aber es macht riesen Spa!  :Top: 
Naja, aber der Ernst der Klinik holt uns bald genug ein - Referate, Klasuren, mndliche Prfungen...

----------


## tortet

> @tortet: Und, sind sie was geworden?


Oja  :Love:  - das Rezept wird definitiv hufiger zum Einsatz kommen. Ich starte heute noch einen Versuch, diesmal wird mit Schinkenstckchen + Zwiebeln "getuned". 

Lese heute gegen das schlechte Gewissen mal ein paar Seiten Patho.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Freue mich morgen schon auf Nuklearmedizin...

----------


## abi07

Jetzt bin ich wirklich mal gefrustet: Ich bin irgendwie noch nicht ganz auf Studienhhe, hab ich das Gefhl - jedenfalls hab ich gemerkt, dass ich letzte Woche beim Nahtkurs vergessen habe, mir die notwendige Unterschrift abzuholen...und dann hab ich letzte Woche auch noch vergessen, in Mibi eine Rhrchen fr die Urinprobe mitzunehmen... ::-oopss: 
Jetzt muss ich schauen, ob ich heute irgendwie noch an eines komme, sonst stehe ich morgen im Kurs ziemlich bld da...und dann muss ich noch dieser Unterschrift hinterherjagen... :grrrr....: 
Eigentlich hab ich keinen Beleg, dass ich anwesend war, aber vielleicht erinnern sich die Tutoren ja an mich...

@tortet: Ja, das mit den Zwiebeln und dem Schinken ist eine gute Idee, muss ich auch mal probieren. Aber solche Muffins sind auch nochmal als extra Rezept in meinem Buch, glaube ich...eigentlich wollten wir ja jede Woche eine neue Sorte ausprobieren, aber die letzte Woche war irgendwie so voll und stressig...

So, jetzt muss ich Spanisch lernen, dann zur Mibi-Rhrchenjagd und anschlieend meinen Lieblingsberg ans Hubland hoch zu Spanisch... ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

@abi: Habe hierzu ein Rezept aus dem Netz - allerdings sollte man mit dem Speck etwas aufpassen, sonst degeneriert das Ding zum Salzmuffin *yuck* - habe mich an das Rezept gehalten (auf 300g Mehl 200g Speck, war definitiv zuviel, die Hlfte reicht locker).

Kinder, die Klinik ist genial! Ich frage mich, wann die Euphorie endlich verfliegt, ist doch nicht normal... ::-oopss:  Vielleicht morgen bei GTE? :Blush:

----------


## Jauheliha

Ich wei nicht, wie ich den Dermablock berstehen soll. Bin grad am Folien ausdrucken und mir ist wirklich kotzbel....  :kotzen:  Ich will das alles nicht sehen!

----------


## abi07

Sowohl Rhrchen als auch Unterschrift noch bekommen!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lizard

Bei mir verfliegt die Freude ber die Klinik langsam......denn in 3 Wochen steht die erste Zentralklausur ber Pharma,Patho(inkl. 5 Histoprparate) und Humangenetik an  :Keks:

----------


## Nilani

Ach du je, hngen die Fcher da so bei euch zusammen bzw. sind dann die Fragen aufbauend? Vor Patho graut es mir ja auch, der Kurs ist zum ..... (50 Leute um 1 Tisch mit 4 Prparaten, weil Dozenten nicht da sind), wenigstens gibts keine mndliche Prfung wegen Personalmangels

brigens, Besuch in der Forensik war heute  :Blush: 
War recht interessant, einfach mal zu erfahren, wie das Vorgehen dort ist, in der ffentlichkeit klingt das ja immer ganz anders. Und wir haben auch keinen Sexualstraftter kennengelernt, sondern einen Mrder  :Oh nee...: 
Vor allem hat sich echt der Klinikdirektor Zeit genommen, uns viel zu erklren, ne Menge fragen zu beantworten.

Doof nur, dass danach noch GET-Vorlesung war, somit war ich bis 19.30 in der Uni. Dafr wars nicht unspannend, wenn jmd. fragt, wo/was ich gemacht hab, hab ich ne Antwort, die cool klingt  :Grinnnss!:  und im GET-Vortrag hab ich bei GET-Chefin auch noch volle Punktzahl fr mein Referat abgegriffen. Alles in allem kein schlechter Tag, auer dass ich jetzt langsam irgendwie alt klinge (aber mich nicht so fhle)  :Keks:

----------


## Jauheliha

Nilani: Ich wnsche dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!  :Stick Out Tongue: rost  ::-winky: 

Hoffe du hast noch ein bichen Zeit, jetzt anzustoen und ein bichen zu feiern, nach so einem stressigen Tag  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lizard

> Ach du je, hngen die Fcher da so bei euch zusammen bzw. sind dann die Fragen aufbauend?


N, die hngen nicht zusammen. Hier gibt es einfach in der Mitte des Semesters und in der ersten Ferienwoche jeweils nen Klausurblock. Vereinzelt gibt es auch dezentrale Prfungen.
Naja,mal abwarten was das gibt....tendenziell finde ich das aber ziemlich suboptimal ;)

Happy Birthday brigens! :Party:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Bei mir verfliegt die Freude ber die Klinik langsam......denn in 3 Wochen steht die erste Zentralklausur ber Pharma,Patho(inkl. 5 Histoprparate) und Humangenetik an


ja Lizard, so ist das leider in den Klinik, der Klausurenstress hrt - entgegen des sich auch hier hartnckig haltenden Gerchtes, dass in der Klinik alles besser wird - nicht auf, aber ein wenig kann ich dich auch trsten, ist alles irgendwie dann doch immer wieder zu schaffen

----------


## abi07

@Nilani: Alles, alles Gute nachtrglich!!!

----------


## tortet

@Nilani: hast Du etwa genullt? Hrt sich fast so an....
Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag (wenn auch versptet)! :Party: 

Wir schreiben hier nur eine Semesterabschlussklausur (so etwa in Progresstestlnge). Also kein Stress im Semester, allerdings bauen die Klausuren aufeinander auf und ich denke, es macht Sinn, gut vorzulegen. Mal sehen.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Tanita

> Bei mir verfliegt die Freude ber die Klinik langsam......denn in 3 Wochen steht die erste Zentralklausur ber Pharma,Patho(inkl. 5 Histoprparate) und Humangenetik an


Ich wollt grad sagen "Bei mir auch"....hm, ich bin morgens ein bisschen schwer von Begriff.
Ich hab noch nix gemacht. Aber ab heute beginnt dann wohl der Ernst des Lebens. -.-

----------


## Tanita

Oh und alles Gute nachtrglich, Nilani!

----------


## Nilani

Danke fr die Glckwnsche  ::-winky: 
Tortet, genullt nicht, aber ne 5 steht da jetzt am Ende, aber noch kann ich ja sagen "Mitte ...", genau wie letztes Jahr eigentlich  :Keks: 

War Mi. erstmal ausgiebig shoppen und Sa. treff ich mich mit Freundinnen, von denen ich eine seit ca. 6 Jahren nicht gesehen hab. Freu mich schon sehr drauf und dann wird das feiern bichen nachgeholt  :Party: 

So, ich hab heut wieder Horror-Do. berstanden und Woche ist fast vorbei. Viel Frust hab ich derzeit auch nicht zu beklagen, kommt aber noch.
Achja, scheint tatschlich berall so zu sein ... nix im Semester, aber am Ende kommt dann der dicke Hammer. Ich fang wohl jetzt doch langsam an, mehr zu lernen (bin ja schlielich schon alt, da dauert das alles etwas lnger  :Grinnnss!:   :Woow: )

----------


## DocOZ

kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie man GANZ VIEL in KURZER ZEIT lernt?!  :Keks:  steht so viel an im moment.... :kotzen:

----------


## abi07

Die Nchte dazunehmen...so mach ich das immer... :hmmm...: 

Ich hab nachher ein sehr wichtiges Spiel (Gegner ist einen Punkt hinter uns in der Tabelle), bin total erkltet, das Wetter drauen ist besch...eiden, mein linker Fuballschuh ist total kaputt (gerade noch so von Tape zusammengehalten), der Rest der Mannschaft war gestern beim Saufen und ich habe keine Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Spiel. Auerdem muss ich unbedingt mein Pathoreferat machen...
Schlimmer kann es eigentlich nicht mehr kommen.  :kotzen:

----------


## abi07

SIEG!!!! :Grinnnss!: 

EDIT: Leider trotzdem Frust: Pathoreferat ist mal sowas von nervig...muss in 1-2 Stunden fertig sein und hab erst die Hlfte... :Keks:

----------


## Stephan0815

Glckwunsch zum gewonnenen Fuballspiel.. oder so.
ber was musste denn halten? Ich htt da so nen Magenkarzinom-Referat ber ^^

----------


## abi07

Danke!  :Grinnnss!: 

Nee, hab leider ein anderes Thema: Endometriose und Endometriumkarzinom...

----------


## Laelya

> Dein Mann scheint ja ein richtiger Charmebolzen zu sein...


An seinen guten Tagen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nessiemoo

So einen blden Tag habe ich in meinen Famulaturen auch noch nicht erlebt. -.- Ich meine sonst ist es ja wirklich toll, aber heute was einfach bld. Ich hasse auch dass ich in entsprechenden Situationen mich total einschchtern lasse und mir nix einfllt was ich machen kann und will mich dann nur verkriechen.  -.- Naja, am Montag ist eine neue Woche.

----------


## gge11

Manchmal hat man halt so Tage wo nix funktioniert und alles scheisse is.. lass dich davon nich unterkriegen. Ham dich die Schwestern / rzte angepflaumt oder wie?

----------


## Saphira.

Allgemeinmedizinblock ist vorbei, wenigstens etwas. Jetzt hab ich zwar drei Wochen frei aber in denen stehen auch noch Nebenjob und Doktorarbeit an... mal sehen wie viel Zeit da fr Freizeit und Erholung noch bleibt. 

@ Healer: Solche Tage hat jeder Mal, nur nicht entmutigen lassen!

----------


## gge11

Auch wenn ich ja wirklich meine Seele der Inneren verschrieben hab, aber ich kotze gerade echt so ab beim Kardio lernen  :grrrr....:  ...diese ganzen 10000 Herzvitien. Und im Kapitel davor waren schon die uerst interessanten Kardiomyopathien die meine Motivation ohnehin schon gedrckt haben....oh man...  :Traurig:

----------


## Saphira.

@ gge11: Das waren genau meine Gedanken vor meiner letzten Innere Klausur - erschreckend!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

hilfe, wo seid ihr denn alle jetzt??? Ich war Monate abgetaucht im Endspurt. Aber der Einsatz hat sich gelohnt. 9 Klausuren sind bestanden und das riecht verdammt nach Scheinfreiheit und PJ. In einer Woche geht letzteres los. Seid ihr nun im Pj-Fred oder im Stex Fred? Hilfe, nehmt mich mit!! :Heul:

----------


## Laelya

Bin noch hier  :Grinnnss!:  und werde hier und im pj Fred sein  :Loove:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bin auch noch hier. Mein zweiter Block hat begonnen- Allgemeinmedizin. Am ersten Tag kann man zwar noch nicht allzuviel sagen, aber meine Ttigkeit bisher: in erster Linie schn Sitzen und gucken...  wenig prickelnd also. Hoffe es tut sich die nchsten zwei Wochen noch ein wenig mehr... 

Gyn war brigens wider Erwarten richtig super. Hab viel gesehen und nicht den Eindruck gehabt als wrde ich nur dumm im Weg stehen.

----------


## Milana

Ich bleib trotz Scheinfreiheit noch ein bisschen hier und im Doktorarbeit-Thread, den PJ-Thread suche ich erst nchstes Jahr auf  :Smilie:

----------


## gge11

> Ich bleib trotz Scheinfreiheit noch ein bisschen hier und im Doktorarbeit-Thread, den PJ-Thread suche ich erst nchstes Jahr auf


Nimmst n Urlaubssemester fr Doktorarbeit, oder wie ?  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

Ich bin auch vorerst noch hier (obwohl ich ja schon laaaaange scheinfrei und weg von der Uni bin), viel im Sportthread (vielleicht kommen ja angesichts der Semesterferien ein paar Leutchen von hier dazu?!?) und irgendwann dann im Frhjahrsexamensthread. Diss liegt erstmal komplett auf Eis.

----------


## Milana

> Nimmst n Urlaubssemester fr Doktorarbeit, oder wie ?


Sozusagen. Im Moment tu ich aber nichts fr sie  :Big Grin:  

Ach Sportthread... Das klingt ja gut, aber da wage ich mich lieber noch nicht rein.

----------


## Miss Tiffy

ach wie schn, dass ihr noch da seid. Ich werde jetzt auch fter mal wieder vorbei schauen. Und den PJ"Fred" werde ich ggf auch aufsuchen, mal sehen. Am Mo beginnt das PJ. Ich kann's kaum glauben und bin schon ein wenig aufgeregt. Au weia... Jetzt geniee ich aber noch ein wenig die freie Zeit. Und die Sonne scheint so schn, da muss man einfach raus. Also tschssi und bis spter!

----------


## Laelya

Ohje, der urlaub neigt sich dem ende und bermorgen gehts los.
mein Magen rumort vor Aufregung, aber momentan noch freudiges rumoren

----------


## lottisworld

> Ohje, der urlaub neigt sich dem ende und bermorgen gehts los.
> mein Magen rumort vor Aufregung, aber momentan noch freudiges rumoren


Muhaha - mir geht's hnlich. Bin total gespannt wie's wird, wer noch alles dabei ist und ob ich sich meine Wnsche bezglich der Einteilung erfllen werden - ich kann's nicht fassen dass es jetzt tatschlich soweit ist....

----------


## Laelya

also ich wei, dass mit mir noch 3 weitere in der radiologie sind, da die beiden im CC der Mail waren, die ich bekommen habe  :Grinnnss!:  aber ich bin wirklich wahnsinnig aufgeregt

----------


## lottisworld

Bei uns wird am Montag verteilt bzw. gelost, es gibt ab 9:00 Uhr nochmal ne extra Einfhrungsveranstaltung in der Kinderklinik. 
Ich bin sowas von gespannt... Vor Allem weil ich gar nicht so recht wei, welche Klinik ich mir jetzt wnschen soll -  ist irgendwie fast alles so spannend  :love: Na mal sehen, ich kann ja noch zwei Nchte drber hibbeln  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

Tse, was macht ihr hier im Frust-Thread??  :bhh:  Ich hoffe von ganzem Herzen, dass die gute Stimmung weiter so bleibt und ihr ein tolles PJ erlebt  :Top:

----------


## Laelya

@lottis: bist am cvk? Da kann ich die hmato-onko empfehlen, die Pjler dort waren Super zufrieden und der OA echt angenehm und lehrfreudig

Ich muss um 7:30 Uhr zur Hygiene Veranstaltung und um 9 Uhr gibt's dann auch Einweisung und dann wird der rotationsplan erstellt. Hoffe es wird alles so  :Grinnnss!:  wrd am liebsten die ersten vier Wochen ins Sono

----------


## lottisworld

@Nilani: Alte Gewohnheit  :bhh:  
@Laelya: Ich hab auch um 7:30 allgemeine Einweisung im HS 3  :Top: ....und dann .... Pdiatrie  :love:  Bin gespannt, wieviele wir sind. Ich tendiere ja eher zu so bodenstndigen Sachen wie Aufnahmestation und Neo. Aber in der Onko lernt man sicher auch frs Leben - hach ich wei nicht....

----------


## Laelya

Ich hab im Forum 3 kursraum 3 ist das der gleiche Raum?
Ich wnsch dir jedenfalls Supi viel Spa, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal  :hmmm...:

----------


## lottisworld

Uups stimmt- Kursraum 3  :Grinnnss!:  Ich wnsch Dir auch ganz viel Spa  :Top:

----------


## abi07

Ich hoffe, ihr habt/hattet alle einen guten PJ-Start! Erzhlt mal!  :Grinnnss!: 

Und noch was: Gibt es hier jemanden, der in Hannover im Modellstudiengang studiert?

----------


## Laelya

War sehr angenehm, alle gleich per DU
Drfen den ganzen Tag selbst befunden und dann setzt sich ein OA oder fortgeschrittener WBA mit uns hin und geht alles mit uns durch. Und die Radiologie ist klimatisiert  :hmmm...: 

Mal schauen wie es die nchsten Wochen weiter geht. Wir haben ja ganz schn viele PJ Fortbildungen. 
Ich bin gespannt ob sich die Stimmung hlt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mary-09

> Und noch was: Gibt es hier jemanden, der in Hannover im Modellstudiengang studiert?


Meinst du jemanden aus Hannover, der im PJ ist oder ganz allgeimein? Ich studiere da, bin aber "Pr

-PJ" ;)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, Allgemeinmedizin ist echt langweilig...  :Keks:  Da htte eine Woche Block echt gereicht. Man kann nur hoffen, dass dieser Wahnsinn von wegen " Pflicht-Tertial Allgemeinmedizin" nicht durchgesetzt wird... 
Wnsche euch frischgebackenen PJlern einen guten Start!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

oh ich hatte da nen sehr coolen Hausarzt auf dem Land erwischt ... inklusive sau netten Arzthelferinnen, ausgedehnten Hausbesuchstouren (teilweise mit Brotzeit und Wrfelspielen), Familienanschluss (mit Mittagessen und Mittagsschlaf bei denen zu Hause  :Grinnnss!: ) und natrlich ausfhrlichsten Erluterungen zur Familiengeschichte der jeweiligen Patienten  :Grinnnss!:  
(ok nix fr dauerhaft, aber so mal zwei Wochen wars super nett und chillig)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Naja gechillt ist es schon... aber irgendwie will man ja auch was lernen... und nicht nur rumsitzen... ^^

----------


## abi07

@mary: Ja, ich meinte schon generell - das ist super, da kriegst du von mir heute oder morgen noch eine PN. Keine Angst, habe nur ein paar Fragen.  :Grinnnss!: 

@Miss: Oh, tut mir leid, dass es bei dir langweilig ist. Bei mir war das voll cool, durfte so viel machen wie ich wollte - also Patienten erstmal alleine empfangen, untersuchen, ggf. schon Rezepte rauslassen. Da war aber auch eine PJ'lerin und der eine von beiden rzten war gerade krankgeschrieben. 

@Laelya: Schn, dass es bei dir gut war - ich hab von Radio bisher auch schlechte Sachen gehrt (ganzen Tag Nadeln legen im CT), deswegen bin ich davon abgekommen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- warst du nicht diejenige, die erzhlt hat, dass sie 8 Stunden nur daneben stehen muss und nicht mal ein Sitzplatz da ist, oder verwechsel ich das?
Ich find halt die meisten Krankengeschichten, die ich bisher gesehen hab eher langweilig. Ist zwar mal ganz gut zu sehen und zu wissen wie ein Allgemeinmed, arbeitet, aber mir wrde eine Woche reichen. Jeder zweite Patient hat Lumbago und wird gequaddelt (!!!)... ich persnlich steh halt mehr auf Schockraum, Intensivmedizin, Tumor-Board usw...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Ja, das war schon ich, aber nicht im Allgemeinblock, sondern in meiner (abgebrochenen) Orthopdiefamu.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ahhh , ok...  :Grinnnss!:  hab ich verwechselt..

----------


## Laelya

@abi:
Ja. Das ist bei uns Campus und Krankenhaus abhngig. Aber ich hatte mir extra das KH ausgesucht, das fast 1zu1 Betreuung hat und 1ser Schnitt im PJ Ranking.
Sicherlich werde ich, wenn ich ins CT Rotiere auch Nadeln legen mssen, aber nun bin ich erstmal 3 Wochen hinterm pc Bildschirm in einem Schnuckeligen Raum und Befunde Knochen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Es bleibt weiterhin de in der Allgemeinmedizin. Highlight heute war eine recht eindrucksvolle Akromegalie, der Rest->  :schnarch...:  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Allgemeinmedizin Block ist fertig!  ::-dance:  Was fr ein Glck!! Htte es kaum einen Tag lnger ertragen knnen....
Nun hab ich erstmal 6 Wochen Zeit fr Diss und ein wenig chillen, bevor es weitergeht mit Pd....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Famulatur vorbei. Einerseits jetzt endlich mal was frei (allerdings Diss lsst gren), andererseits wars schon sehr cool und ich war grad so richtig schn in den ganzen Ablufen drin und hab mich endlich zumindest nicht mehr ganz unwissend gefhlt.

----------


## Saphira.

So meine freien Wochen neigen sich jetzt dem Ende zu. Nchste Woche geht es weiter mit Gynkologie Blockpraktikum. Meine Motivation hlt sich deutig in Grenzen...  :Nixweiss:  ich bin wirklich glclich wenn in 4 Wochen das Blocksemester endlich vorbei ist.... bld nur, dass dann direkt das neue Semester schon weitergeht.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Moop. Krank geworden. Deshalb liege ich in meinem Bett vom Krankenhauswohnheim, trinke Tee und denke dass ich htte in der Zeit intubieren knnen. -.-

----------


## Saphira.

Gyn-Blockpraktikum erledigt. Nun bin ich endlich beim letzten Blockpraktikum angekommen, allerdings sind das noch 3 Wochen Chirurgie und das ist so gar nicht mein Ding. 

Hoffentlich wirds nicht all zu schlimm... aber erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Saphira, du machst auch im April Examen oder?? 
Ich hab gerade einige Wochen frei zwischen den Blcken und rger mich ein wenig, weil ich irgendwie die ganze Woche nichts hinbekommen hab. Und am einzigen Tag, an dem mich mit mit meiner Dr. Arbeit beschftigt hab, hat mein Notebook endgltig den Geist aufgegeben. :Keks:  Naja, morgen gnn ich mir noch nen freien Tag, und ab Mo gehts dann richtig los.

----------


## Saphira.

Ich mach erst nchsten Oktober Staatsexamen, ist also noch ein Weilchen hin. Das Blocksemester ist an meiner Uni nicht zwangslufig im letzten oder vorletzten Semester.  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Was geht am Montag los? Diss? Bei mir glaube ich so langsam, dass ich niemals mehr eine Diss einreichen werde...

----------


## Laelya

man kann auch zu tode auswerten  :Traurig:

----------


## -Julchen-

Oh man, HNO ist ja mal so garnicht meins..... Das war heut der schlimmste Untersuchungskurs, den ich je hatte  :Oh nee...:  Ich hab schon jetzt keine Lust auf die kommenden zwei Wochen.... :Keks:

----------


## Nilani

Was war denn so schlimm? Krasse Patienten oder Selbstuntersuchung? Letzteres durften wir bei unserem HNO-Kurs ausgiebig probieren ... das Fach ist auch so gaaaaar nicht mein und das meiste war bei mir eh nicht mglich und ich hab mich gedrckt, soweit es ging, aber interessant fand ich den UAK trotzdem

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi, ja Diss. Ich muss mir erstmal nen Plan machen wie ich die nchsten Wochen (wenn ja der Block wieder weitergeht) vorankommen will... bzw. wie ich was zeitlich mache...  Ende des Jahres mssen die Experimente auf alle Flle im Kasten sein... 

Auerdem will ich mich endlich entscheiden, ob ich nun den Exaplan oder Allex zum Lernen nehme...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

@Kompendium: Das ist fr mich eine einfache Sache: im Zweifelsfall immer Thieme. Damit bin ich noch immer gut gefahren - wenn ich denn mal ein Buch verwendet habe... :hmmm...: 
Wann willst du denn mit Examenslernerei anfangen? Wann bist du mit den Blcken durch? Weihnachten? 

Ich muss frher mit dem Lernen anfangen, weil ich ausnahmslos alle Wochenenden frei brauchen werde, sonst klappt das mit den langen Trainingseinheiten fr Roth nicht. Und lngere bzw. aufwendigere Einheiten (Schwimmbad ist 20 km entfernt) unter der Woche mssen auch mit Wochenendtagen kompensiert werden. Da fllt dann schon einiges an Zeit weg. Hinzu kommt, dass ich ja ein extrem langsamer Lerner bin...

----------


## Milana

Je fter ich mal ins Assistentenforum rberschiele, desto weniger will ich Arzt werden  :was ist das...?: 

Und mit der Doktorarbeit komme ich auch nicht so richtig voran, irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht, mich selbstzudisziplinieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Geht mir leider genauso mit der Selbstdisziplin. Ich nehme mir auch seit 2 Wochen schon allerlei Dinge vor.. die ich dann immer weiter vor  mir herschiebe... 

@abi- ich bin am 20.12. mit den Blcken durch. Wann ich anfangen zu lernen wei ich noch nicht genau. Aber wahrscheinlich auch einiges vor Weihnachten. Will mglichst stressfrei lernen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Was war denn so schlimm? Krasse Patienten oder Selbstuntersuchung? Letzteres durften wir bei unserem HNO-Kurs ausgiebig probieren ... das Fach ist auch so gaaaaar nicht mein und das meiste war bei mir eh nicht mglich und ich hab mich gedrckt, soweit es ging, aber interessant fand ich den UAK trotzdem


War einfach eklig und deprimierend.... Und ja, eher die Selbstuntersuchung, inklusive Wrgen  :was ist das...?:  Und das mit dieser Bergarbeiterlampe hat nicht hingehauen, irgendwann haben wir uns die Lampe direkt ins Ohr geleuchtet  :hmmm...:  Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich weder Trommelfell noch Epiglottis noch Tubeneingang noch sont irgendwas gesehen hab.... War einfach nur anstrengend und hat null Spa gemacht.

----------


## Gast26092018

HNO war fr mich auch das uninteressanteste und langweiligste Fach der Klinik...zum Glck ging es nur 2 Wochen. Ich mein wenn wenigstens der Unterricht gut gewesen wre, aber wir hatten einen Gastdozenten der nur gelabert hat und uns nichts prfungsrelevantes vermitteln konnte  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich find HNO super... :Love:  ... wenn die Tumorchirurgie nicht so grausman wre, knnte ich es mir alledings noch besser vorstellen.

----------


## Saphira.

Mein Chirurgieblock ist frchterlich. Schlimmer geht's echt nicht. Fast alle sind absolut unfreundlich und unwillig uns etwas beizubringen, die Arbeitszeiten sind echt grausam, nicht einmal eine Mittagspause bekommen wir tglich und die ganze Atmosphre ist wirklich unangenehm. Drckt mir die Daumen, dass es in den kommenden Wochen noch besser wird...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Saphira.

So Chirurgie-Blockpraktikum ist endlich auch geschafft. Jetzt fehlt nchste Woche noch der Epidemiologie-Block und dann ist das Blocksemester endlich vorbei! Wurde auch langsam mal Zeit... Leider geht dann direkt die Woche darauf das nchste Semester los obwohl ein paar freie Tage auch nicht geschadet htten. Aber mal abwarten, vielleicht wird das ja dann ganz toll  :hmmm...: .

----------


## abi07

Hallo liebe F 2014-Examensleute (ob nun alte oder neue AO), 

ich missbrauche jetzt mal ganz frech den Thread hier zur Diskussion eines passenden Titels fr unseren Examensthread, weil ich denke, dass es nicht gnzlich vom Frust-Thema abweicht  und dass hier die meisten reinschauen. 
Also, hat jemand kreative Ideen? Ich finde irgendwie, dass im Namen zum Ausdruck kommen sollte, dass zwei Jahrgnge bzw. eben Alt-AO'ler und Neu-AO'ler (wow, was fr Wortneuschpfungen!) da zusammenkommen. Ich bin nicht so der kreative Typ, meine Ideen bisher: 

"Examen F 2014 – Von wahren Hexe(r)n und anderen Geschpfen"
"Examen F 2014 – Von wahren Hexe(r)n und echten Pionieren"
"Hex meets Ex – Mixed Bag F 2014"
"Examen F 2014 – Caught in between"

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

abi, das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Finde auch, dass der Titel das zum Ausdruck bringen soll. Mir gefllt der 3. am besten...  gefolgt vom 2. Vorschlag. Ich berleg auch mal und vielleicht fhlt sich ja noch jemand berufen. 
Find ich irgendwie gerade ganz merkwrdig, dass wir schon die nchsten sind... :Woow:

----------


## abi07

Ja, so geht's mir auch - habe immer die Hex-Threads mitverfolgt...und im nchsten sind wir dann nicht mehr ganz so "passiv" dabei... ::-oopss: 

Ja, immer her mit den kreativen Vorschlgen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nessiemoo

The dark IMPP rises wre ja mein Vorschlag, auch wenn es bis zu meinem Stex etwas Zeit ist. ^^. (You either graduate with HEX or study long enough to do two parts of Stex o.)
Oder The Two IMPP's: The studying continues.

----------


## CYP21B

Blde Frage, wie ist das dann im F14 eigentlich? Schreibt ihr zusammen zum gleichen Termin das gleiche Examen? Ja oder?

----------


## Laelya

man schreibt zusammen  :hmmm...: 
ich bin zwar erst im H 2014 dran, als letzter jahrgang, der noch nach dem PJ schreibt, aber ich mchte dennoch meine stimme abgeben.
Vorschlag 3 finde ich auch am besten  :bhh:

----------


## Milana

Ich bin zwar (leider) auch erst H14 dran, schaffe das frhe Examen wohl nicht (Uni bis 20.1. und das ist dann ja viel zu knapp fr nen 100Tage-Plan). Ich finde den 2. Vorschlag am besten  :Smilie:  
Und werde euch sicher auch mitverfolgen. 

Und denkt dran, nchste Woche Daumen zu drcken und in den aktuellen Hex-Thread letzte Aufbauparolen zu texten ;)

----------


## abi07

@Milana: Oh schade, dass du dann doch nicht bei uns dabei bist - aber ich kann das verstehen. 

Immer her mit den kreativen Vorschlgen (Danke @Healer!), dann kopieren wir das nochmal schn durchnummeriert in einen Beitrag und dann alle abstimmen...will ja nicht alleine verantwortlich sein fr den Threadtitel, der uns vermutlich recht regelmig da im Klinik-Unterforum anstarren wird... :hmmm...:

----------


## Milana

So viele von meinen Freunden und Bekannten machen Stex die nchsten Tage... Ich fiebere total mit und bin jetzt schon so nervs und zappelig, dass es mir vor nchstem Jahr graut  ::-oopss:

----------


## Laelya

@milana:
dafr sind wir dann zusammen dran  :Grinnnss!:  und hibbeln dann gemeinsam :Loove:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich werde auch schon hibbelig bei dem Gedanken, dass ich in 6 Monaten "dran bin"...  :Woow:

----------


## abi07

Na, hat noch jemand einen kreativen Vorschlag?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Mir gefllt der erste Deiner Vorschlge. Super Idee, brigens!

----------


## abi07

So, nachdem anscheinend ganz schnell der Examensthread her muss (siehe 2. Threaderffnung mit unkreativem Titel) und wir ja nicht 10 Threads mit end- und sinnlosen Diskussion als Einleitung haben wollen, hier noch einmal die bisherigen Titelvorschlge: 

1. "Examen F 2014 – Von wahren Hexe(r)n und anderen Geschpfen"
2. "Examen F 2014 – Von wahren Hexe(r)n und echten Pionieren"
3. "Hex meets Ex – Mixed Bag F 2014"
4. "Examen F 2014 – Caught in between" 
5. "Examen F 2014 - The dark IMPP rises"
6. "Examen F 2014 - The Two IMPP's: The studying continues"

Ich wrde eine lose Abstimmung vorschlagen, einfach direkt hier - wer was sagt, okay, wer nicht, der hat Pech gehabt... :hmmm...: 

Einige haben zwei Vorschlge ganz okay gefunden, also wrde ich sagen, jeder hat zwei Stimmen, eine mit einem Punkt, eine mit zwei Punkten. 

Bisherige Statements: 
Miss_Verstndnis: 2 Pkt. fr 3., 1 Pkt. fr 2.
Laelya: 2 Pkt. fr 3. 
Milana: 2 Pkt. fr 2.
tortet: 2 Pkt. fr 1. 
abi07: 2 Pkt. 3., 1 Pkt. fr 2. 

Stand der Dinge: 3. (6 Pkt.) > 2. (4 Pkt.) > 1. (2 Pkt.)

Ich hoffe, ich habe niemanden vergessen.
Wenn jemand noch Punkte vergeben will (auch die noch keinen "2. Platz" vergeben haben), kann er das gerne tun - ich wrde mal sagen, bis morgen Abend (Di), 20.00 Uhr.

----------


## Laelya

Abi machst du das ganze dann auch fr meine Kohorte  :Grinnnss!: 
Finde ich super dass du dich darum kmmerst

----------


## abi07

@Laelya: Naja, bin ja schon den ein oder anderen Tag hier im Forum unterwegs und habe immer gerne und viel hier geschrieben - das wird sich in der Examenszeit kaum ndern oder sogar noch mehr werden. Und da will man dann doch einen vernnftigen Thread... :hmmm...: 
Also dass ich bei euch mitlese, kann ich dir schon versprechen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

> @Laelya: Naja, bin ja schon den ein oder anderen Tag hier im Forum unterwegs und habe immer gerne und viel hier geschrieben - das wird sich in der Examenszeit kaum ndern oder sogar noch mehr werden. Und da will man dann doch einen vernnftigen Thread...
> Also dass ich bei euch mitlese, kann ich dir schon versprechen!


Ich hatte schon Angst dass ich dich vermissen msste  :Grinnnss!:  freu mich bekannte Gesichter dann h2014 zu sehen. Hab schon wieder vergessen wer noch dabei sein wird... Aber da werden sich bestimmt noch welche finden  :hmmm...: 

Und ich schreib natrlich fleiig mit *droh*

----------


## Muriel

Memo an mich: morgen Abend nach 20h hier reinschauen und entsprechenden Threadtitel ndern  :hmmm...:

----------


## Brownie

darf ich mit abstimmen auch wenn ich (hoffentlich) nicht dabei sein werde? the dark impp rises is ja mal der hammer!

----------


## abi07

Klar, Bownie, sollst du doch!  :Grinnnss!: 

Neuer Stand also: 

1. "Examen F 2014 – Von wahren Hexe(r)n und anderen Geschpfen"
2. "Examen F 2014 – Von wahren Hexe(r)n und echten Pionieren"
3. "Hex meets Ex – Mixed Bag F 2014"
4. "Examen F 2014 – Caught in between"
5. "Examen F 2014 - The dark IMPP rises"
6. "Examen F 2014 - The Two IMPP's: The studying continues"

Bisherige Statements:
Miss_Verstndnis: 2 Pkt. fr 3., 1 Pkt. fr 2.
Laelya: 2 Pkt. fr 3.
Milana: 2 Pkt. fr 2.
tortet: 2 Pkt. fr 1.
abi07: 2 Pkt. 3., 1 Pkt. fr 2.
Brownie: 2 Pkt. fr 5. 

Stand der Dinge: 3. (6 Pkt.) > 2. (4 Pkt.) > 1. (2 Pkt.) = 5. (2 Pkt.)

----------


## Muriel

Noch 20 Minuten  :hmmm...:

----------


## papiertiger

Ui, ihr seid schon soweit mit unserem Thread - dann stimm ich mal mit ab mit zwei weiteren Punkten fr 3.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

Wat, die Tigerin ist auch schon mit dabei jetzt?  Krass!

----------


## papiertiger

Wie, schon? wird langsam Zeit..  :hmmm...:  da steht sowas mit 13 auf meiner aktuellen Studienbescheinigung, langsam reicht et hier!

----------


## epeline

ich wre auch fr 3 oder 4...
dark impp ist auch nett, aber dcoh unserem titel recht hnlich  :hmmm...:  ihr wollt euch doch abheben  :bhh:

----------


## Miss_H

> da steht sowas mit 13 auf meiner aktuellen Studienbescheinigung


Die 13 steht bei mir auch und ich bin im 1. Klinischen, kannst dir also noch Zeit lassen  :Smilie:

----------


## Saphira.

Also ich bin ja erst im Herbst 2014 dabei, ich hoffe mal, dass wir dann auch so einen tollen Titel fr unseren Thread finden?  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

@tiger: Oh, sehr schn, dass noch jemand von den Alteingesessenen dabei ist! Hatte ja schon Befrchtungen...
Nein, eilig haben wir es ja eigentlich nicht, aber nachdem nun schon zwei "anderweitige" Versuche unternommen wurden, muss man da mal was machen... :hmmm...: 

Also, ich sehe schon, der Trend geht ganz klar in Richtung des 3. Titelvorschlags. Dann werde ich mal... :Grinnnss!: 

Bei mir ist es brigens jetzt auch schon das 12. Semester - nur PJ habe ich noch keines gemacht... :hmmm...:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Super Titel  :Top:

----------


## abi07

@Healer: Da bleiben dir deine Vorschlge fr dein Examen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

@saphira:
yuchuu noch einer fr H 2014  :hmmm...:  und wir hatten schon mal einen Titel "die letzten Hex(l)er" weil wir die letzten sind, die nach dem PJ Hex machen  :bhh: 
aber ob der dann immer noch gewnscht ist, wei ich natrlich nicht

----------


## Saphira.

> @saphira:
> yuchuu noch einer fr H 2014  und wir hatten schon mal einen Titel "die letzten Hex(l)er" weil wir die letzten sind, die nach dem PJ Hex machen 
> aber ob der dann immer noch gewnscht ist, wei ich natrlich nicht


... nicht schlecht, allerdings trifft der Titel ja nur die Hlfte der Leute, ich bin nmlich kein Hex(l)er... vielleicht knnte man dann ja einen von denen mit von Hex(l)ern und anderen Geschpfen oder so bevorzugen, davon wrde ich mich mehr angesprochen fhlen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Laelya

Schne Idee. Da wird sich bestimmt was finden lassen  :hmmm...: 
Haben ja ein jhr Zeit was zu finden hehe

----------


## Elena1989

Ich bin auch H2014! ;)

----------


## Saphira.

Cool, das werden ja immer mehr  :hmmm...:  wir werden bestimmt eine lustige Truppe!

----------


## Laelya

oh mensch, da kann man es ja gar nicht mehr erwarten  :hmmm...: 
wenn nur schon das pj rum wre...hehe

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa ey! Das Blockpraktikum in der Pd ist sowas von unkoordiniert, man knnte meinen,die hatten noch nie Studenten...  :grrrr....:  :Wand:  :keule:   .... zum Glck sind wenigstens die Krankheitsbilder spannend...

----------


## Stephan0815

Meines Wissens nach darf man sich immer noch bei der Lehrkoordinatorin beschweren...  warste in der Gruppe, wo eine heute was zum myelodysplastischem Syndrom referiert hat - war gut?  ::-winky:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, genau in der Gruppe war ich . Die Fallvorstellung war gut..  :Grinnnss!: 
Bist du PJ da?
Zum Thema beschweren- ich hab da etwas Hemmungen, da der OA wirklich super bemht ist und gaaanz viel erklrt. Die Stationsrzte sind halt planlos...  :Keks:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Ich htte da einen passenden Titel: "back to the future"  :bhh:  - was haltet Ihr davon?




> ... nicht schlecht, allerdings trifft der Titel ja nur die Hlfte der Leute, ich bin nmlich kein Hex(l)er... vielleicht knnte man dann ja einen von denen mit von Hex(l)ern und anderen Geschpfen oder so bevorzugen, davon wrde ich mich mehr angesprochen fhlen

----------


## Stephan0815

@Miss: Ne, direkt da bin ich ned eingesetzt. Mit der Referentin hatte ich blo damals zusammen bei Prof. K. geprpt. Um die Assistenten mal in Schutz zu nehmen - das sind Leute, wie du in etwas ber nem Jahr, die vlt. noch von einer komplett anderen Uni kommen. Glaub mir, das ist kein groer Fauxpas, da noch etwas planlos zu wirken.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kantolis

die klausuren bringen einen fast um

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> @Miss: Ne, direkt da bin ich ned eingesetzt. Mit der Referentin hatte ich blo damals zusammen bei Prof. K. geprpt. Um die Assistenten mal in Schutz zu nehmen - das sind Leute, wie du in etwas ber nem Jahr, die vlt. noch von einer komplett anderen Uni kommen. Glaub mir, das ist kein groer Fauxpas, da noch etwas planlos zu wirken.


Naja, da sind bei weitem nicht nur Stationsrzte , die erst seit einem Jahr arbeiten....

----------


## Thunderstorm

Fazit des Tages: Epidemiologie hat so einen hohen Tiefschlaffaktor, dass ich gleich danach beim 1. Lerntag frs HEX (habe 150 statt 100 Tage draus gemacht) fr 2 Stunden eingepennt bin  :schnarch...:  und verstanden habe ich von dem Epikram natrlich nix  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Nilani

Hab ich in der letzten Woche 2x durchgekreuzt, ein paar Sachen versucht, mir zu merken, gerade Studientypen  und Arneimittelzulassung. Der Rest .... war egal, ob ich 2 oder 10x kreuz, die Rechenaufgaben sind jedes Mal anders und ich kanns nicht. Wir hatten in diesem Hex 1 Frage dazu. Sowas lernt man nicht, sondern kreuzt am Ende mal durch und gut ist ;)
Kann aber gut verstehen, dass du dabei eingeschlafen bist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ Nilani
Das Schlimme ist ja, dass das nicht die Lernkarten waren, sondern unsere Vorlesung + bung dazu  :Keks: 

Naja, ab nchste Woche spare ich mir das Ganze und lerne einfach die bungen (inkl. Lsungen) + die AKs auswendig  :hmmm...: 

Ich habe gerade noch festgestellt, dass es in klinischer Pharma keine Nachholklausur vor dem HEX gibt - also beim ersten Mal bestehen oder das wars mit dem Examen  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Nilani

oh, stimmt, ist ja Frust-Thread, nix Examen. Na dann sei dir zum Trost gesagt, dass ich fr Biometrie/Epidemiologie alle 3 Versuche brauchte  :Grinnnss!: 
die Pharma-Klausur schaffst du sicher, ist ja dann ein Anreiz, aber schon doof, wenn man deswegen nicht am Examen teilnehmen knnte

----------


## ][truba][

Oh man(n), heute muss ich mich mal wieder melden und diesmal kann ich nichtmal meiner Umwelt die Schuld geben!

Heute e-Klausur Kombi in Ansthesie, Auge, HNO und MKG und ich vollkommen verbldeter Depp gehe da, felsenfest von mir berzeugt, um 14 uhr hin und denke "Wo sind die alle?" und kurze Zeit spter seh ich doch alle aus meinem Durchgang. Der war nmlich nicht, wie von mir gedacht, von 14-16 uhr dran sondern von 12-14 Uhr!

Und nun muss ich das alles wieder auf einmal wiederholen und das waren erst die ersten Klausuren fr dieses Jahr!!  :grrrr....:

----------


## Nilani

Ach du sch...., das ist natrlich echt dumm gelaufen  :Keks: . Hat dich keiner deiner Kommilitonen vermisst und mal durchgeklingelt, wo du bleibst?! Aber schon sehr rgerlich, wenigstens gibts nen 2. Versuch

----------


## ][truba][

Nein, leider hat es keiner direkt gemerkt bzw. daran gedacht das ich einfach nciht komme.
Wrde ich selbst ja auch nicht dran glauben!

Ich knnte mir heute noch in den Hintern beien. Aber wenn das Studium nicht stressig genug ist, ist das auf jeden Fall ne gute Methode den "Schwierigkeitsgrad" nochmal zu erhhen *grml*

----------


## Pampelmuse

Oh Mann, wie dumm!!! Wann kannste denn zur Wiederholung antreten?

Bei uns muss man auch immer hllisch aufpassen, weil kurzfristig mal noch der Raum oder die Uhrzeit gendert werden.

----------


## Miss_H

Mich nervt meine Unkonzentriertheit, so kann man doch nicht richtig lernen.

----------


## ][truba][

Offizielle Wiederholung ist im April. Letzten Jahre wurden diese Fcher aber im Januar wiederholt. Hoffe also auch auf die Woche direkt nach Weihnachten. Da wrde es noch am besten zwischen die anderen Klausuren passen ;)

@ Miss_H: Das kenne ich auch. Geht mir ganz ganz oft so aber letztlich gehrt das glaub ich manchmal zu. Oder du musst mehr pausen machen?

----------


## Miss_H

Ich muss einfach frher mit Lernen anfangen.... Gerade ist es auch noch ein bisschen der Uniwechseln und der Wechsel in die Klinik. Aber wenn es schief geht dann habe ich im Februar schon wieder eine Chance. Also alles halb so wild  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Nur noch 3 Tage Chirurgie Block.. hab heute fast 10 Stunden Haken gehalten und gefhlte 800 mal "Spitze betonen" gehrt... :Keks: 

Wei nicht wie Viszeral-Chirurgie im PJ berleben soll....

----------


## Anatom90

Was macht man denn so im Chirurgie Blockpraktikum? Ist man da echt den ganzen Tag nur im OP und hlt Haken?

----------


## Cassy

Bei uns war es so dass man in Viszeralchirurgie, Ortho und Unfallchirurgie (hatten wir jeweils eine Woche) immer einen Tag in den OP musste. Der Rest der Zeit war man auf Station, Ambulanz, Sprechstunde.... Ich denke aber dass das cvon Uni zu Uni verschieden sein kann.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Also bei uns rotiert man tglich. Jeder 2. Tag ist OP und die anderen Tage ist man in der Funktion,Sprechstunden, Poliklinik oder ITS..

----------


## abi07

Die Sprechstunden und so waren ja immer cool, auch die krzeren OPs, aber alles ber 1,5 h fand ich tzend. Die schlimmste OP war aber eine Gyn-OP im Block - 5 Stunden Haken halten bei einem Eingriff, der eigentlich nur 2 h dauern sollte. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich dringend weg musste, wurde aufgrund der Schwierigkeit des Eingriffs die Oberrztin richtig bsartig. Ich dachte, die bringt mich noch um die Ecke, wenn nach 4 Stunden die "Spitze" mal nicht mehr ganz so "betont" ist... ::-oopss:

----------


## CYP21B

> Die Sprechstunden und so waren ja immer cool, auch die krzeren OPs, aber alles ber 1,5 h fand ich tzend. Die schlimmste OP war aber eine Gyn-OP im Block - 5 Stunden Haken halten bei einem Eingriff, der eigentlich nur 2 h dauern sollte. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich dringend weg musste, wurde aufgrund der Schwierigkeit des Eingriffs die Oberrztin richtig bsartig. Ich dachte, die bringt mich noch um die Ecke, wenn nach 4 Stunden die "Spitze" mal nicht mehr ganz so "betont" ist...


Lass mich raten :P Das war eine eigentlich laparoskopisch geplante Hysterektomie bei der dann doch auf offen umgestellt wurde?  :Big Grin: 

Beim Chirurgieblock bei meine Uni ndert sich der Modus fast semesterweise und ist zudem noch davon abhngig ob man in der Chir I oder II landet. Ich bin zum Glck der Chir I entkommen und hab mich dann zwei Wochen in der Unfallchirurgie rumtreiben drfen. Was man da gemacht hat konnte man sich zu groen Teilen selbst raussuchen. Sprich ob viel OP oder wenig. Ansonsten konnte man in die Ambulanz und auf Station. Wenn man wollte konnte man auch bis abends Dienst mit machen und dafr dann einen anderen Tag frei bekommen. Das durfte dann nur der Herr L. nicht wissen. Damals mussten wir noch zwei Epikrisen schreiben und wurden zu den Fllen die man da genommen hat mndlich geprft. Alternativ htte man sich noch Ortho, NCH oder HTC wnschen knnen. Externe Kliniken haben sie bei uns gestrichen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Wir mssen jetzt 4 Op Berichte schreiben... ist etwas viel irgendwie... 
War heute in der Poliklinik und 4 mal im Schockraum..  war sehr gut. Morgen wieder OP... und am Fr. ITS, dann ist dieser Block auch vorber. Finde aber die Leute in der Chir. I ganz nett, sodass ich mittlerweile positiv gestimmt dem PJ entgegensehe.

----------


## CYP21B

> Wir mssen jetzt 4 Op Berichte schreiben... ist etwas viel irgendwie... 
> War heute in der Poliklinik und 4 mal im Schockraum..  war sehr gut. Morgen wieder OP... und am Fr. ITS, dann ist dieser Block auch vorber. Finde aber die Leute in der Chir. I ganz nett, sodass ich mittlerweile positiv gestimmt dem PJ entgegensehe.


Verstehe den Sinn hinter dem OP-Berichte schreiben irgendwie nicht. Die kann man doch einfach aus dem SAP rausholen, vielleicht noch bisle abwandeln und dann einfach einreichen? Solange der Herr L. was hat was er abheften kann ist der doch auch zufrieden  :Big Grin: 

Ich fand in der Chir I gabs ein ziemliches Missverhltnis zwischen der Lehre die da wirklich abgehalten wurde und dem was nach auen hin propagiert wurde was man angeblich alles mache. 
Oder anders herum gesagt ich sehe es als PJler irgendwie nicht so ganz ein bis in die Puppen in einer OP stehen zu sollen in der ich eigentlich nicht mal zum Haken halten gebraucht werde, ich dabei aber auch nichts lernen kann, weil ich auf Fragen nur einsilbige Antworten bekomme, dann aber hinterher vorgeworfen bekomme ich sei desinteressiert. 
Oder anderes Beispiel zum Auf- und Zumachen darf man schn mit an den Tisch, wenn dann aber el Chefe kommt steht man hinten dran, wird stundenlang komplett ignoriert, sieht rein gar nichts, darf sich aber keinesfalls unsteril machen damit man dann beim Zumachen wieder mit dabei ist. 
Die Quote an Fortbildungen der Vizeralchirurgen die nicht ausfielen oder extrem kurzfristig (sprich 15min nach offiziellen Beginn, bzw. auf Nachtelefonieren) verschoben wurden ist auch unterirdisch gewesen. 
Solche und hnliche Dinge gabs am Laufenden Band. Ich habe zumindest in meiner Ansthesiefamulatur deutlich mehr Vizeral- und Allgemeinchirurgie gelernt (1:1 Teaching etc.  :Smilie:  ) als im PJ-Abschnitt. Und das trotz falscher Seite des Tuches  :Big Grin: 

Will dir jetzt aber keine Angst vorm PJ machen. Meine restlichen Abschnitte waren eigentlich alle gut. Sogar Gefchirurgie obwohl ich da vorher nie im Leben dachte dass mir das Spa machen knnte. Aber wenn man zumindest ein bischen was machen darf und ab und zu was erklrt bekommt und nicht vlligst ignoriert wird macht das schon Spa  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

Hat jemand meine Motivation gesehen? Suche sie dringend -.-

----------


## Miss_H

> Hat jemand meine Motivation gesehen? Suche sie dringend -.-


Tut mir Leid, bei mir ist sie nicht. Falls du noch welche findest, dann sag mir doch Bescheid, ich hole mir sie ab.

----------


## Anatom90

Hab auch grad keinen Bock mehr... bin echt froh wenn es am Nikolaus vorbei ist..
freue mich aber total auf den 9.12 weil ich dann mit Patho, Radiologie und Humangenetik den etwas entspannteren Block habe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

> Hab auch grad keinen Bock mehr... bin echt froh wenn es am Nikolaus vorbei ist..
> freue mich aber total auf den 9.12 weil ich dann mit Patho, Radiologie und Humangenetik den etwas entspannteren Block habe


Und ich freu mich null, weil ich dann euren Block am Hals habe ;) Glaube das trgt gerade auch nicht dazu bei, meine Motivation zu verbessern.

----------


## mary-09

seid ihr euch sicher, dass Patho entspannt wird? Ich fands einfach nur zum  :kotzen:   und dann die mndliche Prfung zum krnenden Abschluss....traumhaft  :Grinnnss!: 

naja, ich versuch auch noch ein bisschen Motivation zusammenzukratzen...schreib morgen frh Klausur. Wenn ich noch welche brig hab, stell ich euch die hier rein  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kandra

Patho ist bei uns tatschlich ziemlich entspannt, die Leute sind gut drauf und bis auf das etwas berflssige Seminar war das auch alles (fr die LMU ^^) echt gut organisiert.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

hm naja Patho Anforderungen drften ja breit gestreut sein, hier ging Patho ber 2 Jahre und endete jeweils jhrlich mit ner Klausur (die frher mndlich war).. Schriftlich fand ich OK, mndlich wre der Horror gewesen...

----------


## Anatom90

> Und ich freu mich null, weil ich dann euren Block am Hals habe ;) Glaube das trgt gerade auch nicht dazu bei, meine Motivation zu verbessern.


das tut mir echt so Leid... also unser Block war echt tzend..es ist in der kurzen Zeit einfach viel zu viel Stoff...find ich schon bertrieben.. aber du machst das schon!! Am schlimmsten wird MiBi sein....von 13 bis 17:30 rumsitzen und dann noch das Seminar bis 19 Uhr...man man man.... :kotzen:

----------


## Rhiannon

Dienstag mndliche Prfung Pdiatrie, nchste Woche Gyn-Klausur und in der Woche drauf Immuno-Klausur..... Ich maaaag das nicht. Und ganz grsslicherweise in der nchsten Woche auch noch Derma-Praktikum. Das will ich noch viel weniger als alles andere!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Da  bin ich ja direkt froh, dass ich "nur" aufs Examen lernen muss..  :Grinnnss!:   :bhh:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Da  bin ich ja direkt froh, dass ich "nur" aufs Examen lernen muss..


Also, ich wrde dir mein Derma-Praktikum ja auch anbieten, falls dir die Lernerei langweilig wird  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_H

Mensch, das wird nix mit diesen Klausuren....

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Also, ich wrde dir mein Derma-Praktikum ja auch anbieten, falls dir die Lernerei langweilig wird


Also Derma hab ich echt gern gehabt.. solang ich nichts anfassen musste.. :Keks:  :Woow:

----------


## Kandra

Morgen Makro/Mikro-Testat in Pathologie und grad hab ich das Gefhl, ich kann nix. Habe aber auch nicht mehr die geringste Lust, noch zu versuchen mir diese ganzen Prparatbeschreibungen ins Hirn zu klopfen. So ein Freisemester nach dem Physikum wr vielleicht ne gute Idee gewesen, ich bin einfach nur noch genervt. 
Und diese Schwachsinnsveranstaltung der Epidemiologen heute (DRG-Kodierung am Computer..) hats jetzt nicht unbedingt besser gemacht..

----------


## Anatom90

Boah diesen Epi Quatsch hatte ich heute auch....das hat mich so aufgeregt....

wnsche dir gaaaanz viel Erfolg fr morgen!!  :Smilie:  Das wird! Bald ist es geschafft und dann haben wir wohlverdiente Weihnachtsferien

----------


## Rhiannon

Unsere Dermatologen wrde ich grad gern meistbietend verkaufen. Die sind bekloppt. Montag vormittags werden wir wg studentischer Vollversammlung vom Praktikum freigestellt. Daraufhin fllt denen ein ihr Praktikum nachmittags abzuhalten, was ja auch "nur" mit unserer Gyn-Klausur kollidiert........ Jedes andere Fach htte sich den Praktikumstag einfach geklemmt.

----------


## Miss_H

Radio war nicht so toll... Vielleicht hat es zum Bestehen gereicht.

----------


## Rhiannon

> Radio war nicht so toll... Vielleicht hat es zum Bestehen gereicht.


Drck die Daumen, dass es gereicht hat.

----------


## Miss_H

> Drck die Daumen, dass es gereicht hat.


Danke  :Smilie:  Morgen geht es schon weiter. 2 von 4 bestanden, und 3 von 4 geschrieben, mal schauen wie es morgen wird  :Smilie:

----------


## Rhiannon

Dann drck ich mal bis morgen weiter, damits morgen auch klappt. Was steht an?

----------


## Miss_H

Morgen Innere und Chirugie, aber nur kleine Teile.

----------


## ][truba][

> Oh man(n), heute muss ich mich mal wieder melden und diesmal kann ich nichtmal meiner Umwelt die Schuld geben!
> 
> Heute e-Klausur Kombi in Ansthesie, Auge, HNO und MKG und ich vollkommen verbldeter Depp gehe da, felsenfest von mir berzeugt, um 14 uhr hin und denke "Wo sind die alle?" und kurze Zeit spter seh ich doch alle aus meinem Durchgang. Der war nmlich nicht, wie von mir gedacht, von 14-16 uhr dran sondern von 12-14 Uhr!
> 
> Und nun muss ich das alles wieder auf einmal wiederholen und das waren erst die ersten Klausuren fr dieses Jahr!!


Oh man, jetzt muss ich es auch noch mdl. machen! Dieses Jahr geht echt nicht wirklich vershnlich zu Ende!  :Heul:

----------


## Saphira.

> Oh man, jetzt muss ich es auch noch mdl. machen! Dieses Jahr geht echt nicht wirklich vershnlich zu Ende!


Ohje das ist ja echt bld! Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen fr...

----------


## Anatom90

> Oh man, jetzt muss ich es auch noch mdl. machen! Dieses Jahr geht echt nicht wirklich vershnlich zu Ende!


Ach, mndlich ist manchmal sogar besser! Drck dir die Daumen!!  :Smilie:

----------


## ][truba][

Danke fr eure Worte! Wird schon werden. Ist nur tzend weil ich in den 16 "freien" Tagen die ber Weihnachten kommen, 7 x Frhdienst und 5 x Nachtdienst hab und 2 Tage mit der Freundin nach Mnchen muss. Und jetzt noch auf mdl. lernen fr mind. 2 Fcher. Mit Besinnlichkeit siehts schlecht aus aber gut, ich htte ja auch einfach besser meinen Klausurplan lesen knnen!

Jetzt knnt ich mir grad wieder selbst in den Hintern treten!
Aber Hauptsache es ist dann am Anfang des Jahres weg!

----------


## Anti-MG

So...morgen die gesamte Innere Medizin und Patho und Pharma in einer Klausur...Das Wissen der letzten 11 Wochen...Das kann ja was werden :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Gutes Gelingen, Anti-MG!


Hier morgen Immuno-Klausur und die Luft ist sooooooooowas von raus. Ich kann so gut wie nix und jetzt fhlt sichs auch noch nach beginnendem Infekt an (passt ja thematisch gut....). Das wird ein Spa. Wenns denn wenigstens MC wre....da htte ich zumindest noch ne Ratewahrscheinlichkeit.

----------


## Muriel

Auf allgemeinen Wunsch hin von nun an ein gemeinsamer Thread fr Lust und Frust:
http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...51#post1689951

----------

